# Introduction



## Inmate (Nov 3, 2016)

What's up guy's, names Joe.  Not a big forum poster but I enjoy cruising this site as it has a lot of good info......and even more ball breaking.  Getting ready to start another cycle so I'm in research mode as of late.  I'm 34yo 5'7" 195lbs with roughly 10%bf.


----------



## Inmate (Nov 3, 2016)

Also, I've been working out since I joined the Army at 19.  Although I haven't put any real emphasis on bulking until about 4 years ago.  Kinda feel like I hit a plateau at 195-200lbs.  Then again, almost my entire adult life I've hovered around 150lbs. It feels like a full time job just trying to keep my weight where it's at now.  Definitely need to up my caloric intake though.


----------



## brazey (Nov 4, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## Inmate (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks bud


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2016)

welcome


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 2, 2017)

... welcome..... visit 'Anything Goes Forum' for laughs  ......


----------

